# verhaltensempfehlung bei inkassobriefen



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2005)

Scheinbar übermächtig treten "Inkassogroßkonzerne" vermeintlichen Schuldnern oder "Zuspätzahlern mit standartisierten Bausteinkasten
Mahnbriefen gegenüber und ziehen unbeindruckt der tatsächlichen Situation Ihr Mahnprogramm durch.

"..nach Ablauf der Frist müssen Sie damit rechnen das gerichtliche Maßnahmen gegen Sie eingeleitet werden..."   ist z. b ein gerne genutzter Satz der meistens am Ende des Mahnbriefes plaziert wird um den Kunden zur Zahlung der Inkassoprovision (Gebühren) anzuhalten.

Auch wenn der drohenden, vor Selbstsicherheit strotzenden Schreibstil des Inkassounternehmens es nicht vermuten lässt sprechen die Fakten jedoch eine ganz andere Sprache :

Es gibt wohl Keine Branche die klagescheuer ist als die der Inkassounternehmen.

Grund : Die Rechsprechung der deutschen Gerichte !
Mit der Frage der Erstattungsfähigkeit von Inkassokosten hat sich z.b das OLG Dresden auseinander gesetzt
(OLG Dresden,v 1.12..93 5 U 68/93 - NJW RR 1994 heft 18 S 1139

"Beauftragt ein Unternehmen oder sonst ein Berufsangehöriger oder eine Einrichtung mit hinreichender Geschäftserfahrung ein Inkassobüro mit der Einziehung einer Forderung, so besteht gegen den Schuldner wenn nachträglich noch ein Rechtsanwalt beauftragt werden musste, im allgemeinen kein Anspruch auf Ersatz der Inkassokosten"

Die Liste der Gerichtsurteile liese sich endlos fortsetzen.

RA Gebühren ODER Inkassogebühren !!
Beides zusammen : Nein !

Das Inkassobüro kann nicht selbst klagen und müsste über einen RA bzw
Vertragsanwalt das Gerichtsverfahren wg der Gebühren in die wege leuten.
Dies findet wenn der "Nichtzahlungswoller" darauf besteht, an Dessen Wohnort statt. Man würde in Diesem Fall an einen RA am Wohnort abgeben...es sei denn der Inkassovertragsanwalt fährt die möglicherweise 300 km bis zum Gericht selbst .

Selbst wenn hier der RA den Prozeß gewinnen sollte, müssten die erkämpften 60 oder 70 Gebühren mit dem Inkassounternehmen (und evtl dem 2 Anwalt am wohnort) geteilt werden.

RA ODER Inkassogebühren !

Und Nicht zu vergessen das Risiko hier auch noch zu verlieren !

Aus diesem Grund greifen Inkassounternehmen tief in die Trickkiste.

"...bitte schicken Sie uns kto kopien bzw kopien der rechnung zu damit wir diesen Fall abschließen können..."

Folgt man dieser Aufforderung bestätigt man den Erhalt der Rechnung und ein eventuelles Zuspätzahlen  :roll: 

Oder man schickt hier nur eine MB Kopie (in jedem schreibwarengeschäft)
 :holy: 

Der typische Verlauf :

1 Mahnbrief 
2 mahnbrief mit RA androhung
3 RA Mahnbrief  (mit RA gebühren) fristsetzung sonst MB
4 Allerletzte chance !!

Hier buchen viele aus !!

Manche sind mutiger :
5 MB
(diesem wird komplett und ohne begründung widersprochen)

hier buchen nochmal einige aus

6 Nach widerspruch : Anruf vom RA oder Brief : mit nochmaligen hinweis
   auf die hohen kosten und aufforderung den widerspruch  zurückzunehmen.

auch hier , wenn nicht reagiert wird , buchen einige aus

7 Vergleichsangebot (etwa 50/50)

es dürfte die letzte hoffnung gewesen sein wenigstens noch eine teilprovision zu erhalten.


Deshalb: Zahlungen wenn nicht strittig DIREKT an den Gläubiger
Keine Gespräche mit Inkassofirmen !!  Immer  !!!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2005)

Ok Ok  aber die trickkiste ist wesentlich größer.
Da wurde mit Sicherheit einiges vergessen
und das Ganze funktioniert nur wenn es noch keinen briefwechsel
mit einer Inkassobude gegeben hat im vorfeld.


Es sollte noch erwähnt werden das es spezialität ist von einigen firmen bei einer RA antwort , einfachste sachlagen im kompliziertesten Amtsdeutsch zu verfassen. Namit der "Schuldner " beindruckt durch die vielen fremdwörter und paragraphen angst bekommt und zahlt.
Dabei sind dies auch nur vordrucke.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juni 2005)

sorry, hab den thread zu spät gesehen. Thematisch passend auch hier:
http://www.bbv-net.de/public/article/ratgeber/geld+recht/95284


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2005)

bei dem link wird ja fast das gegenteil empfohlen , man sollte sich  mit dem inkasso einigen und miteinander "plaudern" :bussi: 
kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen , die inkassofirma will die gebühren und ich weis aus eigner erfahrung das es auf berrechtigte einwände keine reaktion gibt. Führend sind hier seiler und koll.
das inkasso wird hier wohl kaum auf die provision verzichten - kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen

Reaktion erst wenn der MB kommt.
Hauptforderung wenn ok dann bezahlen ist klar , aber bitte an den gläubiger und nicht ans inkassobüro.


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2005)

...Deine Meinung und in einigen Fällen sicher nicht unrichtig. Dennoch ist das generelle Verwehren gegen den Dialog mit Inkassofirmen nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert.
Du erwähntest das Beispiel S. /T-Com - gerade hier ist es mEn sehr wohl wichtig zu reagieren, da das TK-Unternehmen die Kanzlei beauftragt, Sachverhalte zu klären und die Forderung beizutreiben. Sollte Seiler nichts erreichen können, wird der Vorgang i. d. R. automatisch als erledigt ausgebucht. Anders stellt sich die SAche bei eher windigen Forderungen einzelner, "grauer" Schafe der Branche - man muss mEn sehr wohl abwägen, mit wem man sich unterhält oder mit wem nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2005)

" s. klärt sachverhalte "
Du musst zugeben das ist aber eine sehr wohlwollende Darstellung  0 

so sollte es eigentlich sein .
wird dies Deiner Meinung bei Seiler gemacht ?

oder wird hier nicht vielmehr darauf geachtet das hier in Form von Mahnbriefen möglichst viele "Kunden"  die RA /INK Provisionen bezahlen.?


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2005)

ichag schrieb:
			
		

> " s.  klärt sachverhalte "
> Du musst zugeben das ist aber eine sehr wohlwollende Darstellung  0
> 
> so sollte es eigentlich sein .
> wird dies Deiner Meinung bei Seiler gemacht ?


Wie ich in der Vergangenheit feststellen konnte, versucht man es zumindest. Dass die Klärung natürlich aus dem Blickwinkel des Betrachters i. d. R. subjektiv ist, liegt ja wohl in der Sache selbst.



			
				ichag schrieb:
			
		

> ...  die RA /INK Provisionen ...


Was denn nur für Provisionen? Wir haben es hier nicht mit einer "Ich AG" zu tun sondern das gehört in die objektive Geschäftswelt.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2005)

entschuldigung   
eine etwas flapsige Betittelung der Inkasso und der Rechtsanwaltsgebühren.

Ich nenns Provisionen . Lässt sich sicherlich auch profesioneller ausdrücken.

wo hast Du das her das seiler sich gebessert hat  ?
Habe ich bisher noch nirgends lesen können ?
Aus den Beiträgen in den bekannten Foren ja nicht.


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2005)

ichag schrieb:
			
		

> ... wo hast Du das her das seiler sich gebessert hat  ?


Selbsterfahrung oder besser gesagt Erfahrung, die man bei (un-)regelmäßigem Umgang mit den hier einschlägig erwähnten Unternehmen sammeln und auf die ich mir meinen Reim machen kann.
Selbstverständlich laufe ich nicht mit jeder Maßnahme konform, die ein Inkassountenehmen für seinen Auftraggeber ergreift. Doch letztendlich geht das i. d. R. einem Außenstehenden wie mir nichts an - das ist in erster Linie eine zivile Auseinandersetzung zweier Parteien, bei der diese sich einem rechtlich studierten Vertreter bedienen können, ggf. bis hin zu einem Richterspruch.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2005)

Das ist aber eine sehr wohlwollende Darstellung über Inkassounternehmen. Liest man selten.

Andererseits wenn ein Inkassounternehmen nicht tief in die Trickkiste greift würde bzw hier keine harten Briefe auf den Weg gibt würde ja keiner die Gebühren zahlen. 
Wer nicht als Löwe auftritt fängt auch keine Antilope.

Wenn aber der Zahlungssünder sich auf die Trickserei einstellt und entsprechend reagiert ....? Kann man Ihm das verübeln ?


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2005)

*inkassogebühren*

das is der hammer :
haargenau so ist es bei mir passiert .mahnung mahnung mahnung und letzte mahnung...
bünsch ---
und dann nur heisse luft - 
nix mehr gekommen- ist jetzt 4 monate her -
ob da noch was kommt


----------



## Roonix (11 Januar 2009)

*AW: verhaltensempfehlung bei inkassobriefen*

huuuui und mir auch.

hab gegen mitte 2007 mahnungen von bünsch gekriegt dass ich vor einem!!!!! Jahr beim Treff mit meiner bankkarte bezahlt habe un das nicht abgebucht wurde...dann mahnung,mahnung,mahnung,teilbezahlungsvorschlag,hinweis auf eine schon gestellte anzeige, nichts mehr

angerufen hab ich dort auch, ging niemand ran, recherche im internet hat auch nicht viel gebracht...aber da hab ich warscheinlich nur zu oberflächlich gesucht


----------

